# What is the standard command to have dog sit at your left/right side?



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm teaching Brody how to swing around and sit at my left and right sides. I started with treats and now I'm doing it as a hand command to lure him into the position. The next step is to put a name to it. But what are the proper voice commands for each side?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There's not really a standard command. In Schutzhund it's "fuss" because fuss = heel position. However I used to do rally so I train a right finish as "finish" and a left finish/flip as "swing". You could also just say "heel".


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

jennyp said:


> I'm teaching Brody how to swing around and sit at my left and right sides. I started with treats and now I'm doing it as a hand command to lure him into the position. The next step is to put a name to it. But what are the proper voice commands for each side?


 
Any word that you want to use is ok in AKC. Just pick one and be consistent.

I use "Left" (swigs his butt around) or "Around" (goes around me in back to heel position) for Baron to finish from a sit in front, like from a recall where the dog sits in front of you. I also use "Line-Up" when he is in other positions to get him to my heel position. 

And i use "Right" for him to heel at my right side or "Heel" for the usual position.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Heel.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I say Fuss for left flip and Side for right flip and Around for around the back finish at heel.


----------



## yvo (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been using..

Fuss = left
Recht = right
Drehen = around my back to Fuss again


----------

